# Fretworker website



## scrimper (30 Jan 2017)

_*(Note to the Mods, would you mind this being in the scroll saw section at least for a short time as it is aimed at Scroll saw enthusiasts) *_

Don't get excited!

I have done a bit on Google sites and show a couple of screen shots below.
I would be grateful if any experts here or anyone interested in the subject would be kind enough to have a look and comment.
Is it worth continuing?
Nothing has been published yet.


----------



## bodgerbaz (30 Jan 2017)

Nice layout looks good and there is a wealth of information Scrimper. Good luck with it.


----------



## toolsntat (30 Jan 2017)

Do not really do fretwork as such but having a foot in the past I look forward to more.
Looks good thanks.
Andy


----------



## Claymore (30 Jan 2017)

.........


----------



## martinka (30 Jan 2017)

Looks good, I hope you stick with it. With all the information you have collected over a lifetime, it's going to make good reading to anyone interested in the hobby. Hopefully it might also tempt casual readers into trying it out too.


----------



## powertools (30 Jan 2017)

I think that it is brilliant that someone with your knowledge of the old Hobbies company has decided to take the time to document the history. I would keep the hobbies info separate from the info on other makes on your site. I would also contact the new hobbies company who do or did run a museum of the products from the original company as links between you both could be beneficial to you both.


----------



## ChrisR (30 Jan 2017)

John.

Not at all computer savvy myself, so don’t know what’s involved making a web site, but the two samples you have posted look good. 

So I would say, go for it, put the (UK) on the map, regarding fret sawing/ scroll sawing. (hammer) 

Chris.


----------



## scrimper (30 Jan 2017)

Thanks folks.

For some unknown reason I have always had an intense interest in both the Hobbies and Handicrafts companies, it may stem from my fore-bearers, My Late Grandfather was a keen fretworker who actually started his business by giving fretwork lessons, this led to him dealing with the two companies, My late father was also a fretworker and I have been interested since the age of about 10 when I used to help my dad.

I still have all the hobbies weekly mags we had when I was a lad and collected Hobbies stuff all of my life.

I have always fancied doing a web site as there seems little about the companies on the net. 

I am just a bit dubious of making a hash of it!


----------



## scrimper (30 Jan 2017)

powertools":1pvtcoiq said:


> I think that it is brilliant that someone with your knowledge of the old Hobbies company has decided to take the time to document the history. I would keep the hobbies info separate from the info on other makes on your site. I would also contact the new hobbies company who do or did run a museum of the products from the original company as links between you both could be beneficial to you both.



Thanks for that.

I have a separate section for both Hobbies and Handicrafts see screen-shot below.
(This is only a snapshot, more will be added and it may change from what is here)

I do indeed intend to have links to the New Hobbies company on the site together with info on how they were reformed, once I get near the publish stage I shall contact them and ask if they mind me putting a link to them on my site, I only intend to write positive stuff about them so they would be silly to say no (I imagine)


----------



## AES (30 Jan 2017)

Scrimper, +1 for all the comments above. Your pages look excellent, entirely "suitable" and very attractive for this subject matter, and will undoubtedly become a much used reference source in future. Even better, it's a BRIT site!!!

Please carry on, and thanks.

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

AES


----------



## JanetsBears (31 Jan 2017)

Hurry up and get it live Scrimper, I want to read more! 

Chris


----------



## scrimper (2 Feb 2017)

JanetsBears":2l916yqy said:


> Hurry up and get it live Scrimper, I want to read more!
> 
> Chris


Ok here is a taster of a bit more! Lol.
It's only a screenshot so not very clear.


----------



## AES (2 Feb 2017)

Absolutely1st Class scrimper. =D> 

Let's have more, what are you hanging about at???  

You have a PM.

AES


----------



## scrimper (2 Feb 2017)

AES":1elu5h0e said:


> Absolutely1st Class scrimper. =D>
> 
> Let's have more, what are you hanging about at???
> AES



You are too kind.

Many thanks indeed for your pm very helpful and I am very grateful for your comments. 

TBH I write a bit then get despondent thinking that it's going to turn out boring and people won't want to view it, and pack it in for a few days. Lol if you watch any of my videos you will know what I mean, my writing is as boring as I sound on the videos!


----------



## loftyhermes (3 Feb 2017)

Keep at it, I'd love to read it. As for asking Hobbies I think that you'll them most obliging. When I did up the A1 and started taking to fairs to demonstrate with I did an A4 description sheet and asked them if I could put their logo on and they said yes, no problem. 
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## AES (3 Feb 2017)

@scrimper:

You wrote, QUOTE: Lol if you watch any of my videos you will know what I mean, my writing is as boring as I sound on the videos! UNQUOTE:

Sorry mate, I completely disagree, and by the looks of things (posts above on this thread, and posts on your previous inputs re your videos) just about everyone else disagrees with you too.

Your writing is most certainly NOT boring, and while in your videos it's clear that you have a "countryman's" accent, so what - the accent does NOT make your videos boring either, and an accent is nothing to be ashamed of either - provided it's easy to understand, which yours most certainly is.

Primarily it's CONTENT that's important, along with saying/writing logically and clearly what needs to be said/written, and in both of those respects you are most definitely NOT boring.

(Come on the rest of you, back me up here please - assuming you agree, and I can't see why you wouldn't - the bloke is putting really good interesting stuff up on the net but gets discouraged 'cos he thinks it's boring).

AES

P.S. On accents, local people here often pick me up on my "accent" when speaking German. (many ask if I'm originally Dutch). I tell them that it's THEM who've got the accent, not me. I can't possibly have an accent 'cos I'm originally English.


----------



## JanetsBears (3 Feb 2017)

Well said AES


----------



## gjhimages (3 Feb 2017)

i fully agree
videos with an english accent - great
website with information about scrolling in UK - great

go for it!!!!


----------



## Inoffthered (3 Feb 2017)

gjhimages":260m4ytu said:


> i fully agree
> videos with an english accent - great
> website with information about scrolling in UK - great
> 
> go for it!!!!




Agreed.


----------



## AES (3 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the support guys.

Get it yet scrimper????  

AES


----------



## johnjin (3 Feb 2017)

I agree with all AES said. I have enjoyed your videos and always like your posts.
Have been a customer of Hobbies for fifty something years and my Father before me.
I would love to learn more about the company.
Best wishes
John


----------



## scrimper (4 Feb 2017)

You folks are just too kind.


----------



## AndyT (5 Feb 2017)

Good on you! In depth coverage of a specialist field like this can flourish online as it never could before. 
And a website can be continually expanded to include new material that your readers around the world will send you.


----------



## bugbear (5 Feb 2017)

AndyT":mxzit8hp said:


> Good on you! In depth coverage of a specialist field like this can flourish online as it never could before.
> And a website can be continually expanded to include new material that your readers around the world will send you.



Yeah - you want the circuit diagrams, version-by-version for some early amplifiers? All collated on line by enthusiasts.

We are in a Golden Age  (*)

BugBear

(*) in some ways :-(


----------



## scrimper (13 Feb 2017)

What a monumental waste of time, all the time and effort put in trying to create my Fretworking site using Google sites and when I try and access it tonight to continue it's all gone, just shows a 404 error not found!

I have copies of all the images but never got around to backing up all my text, thought it was safe with google!

So that's the end of that, it's just to frustrating to do. I am pretty annoyed TBH it was all there this morning and I have not touched it but now it's gone.


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Feb 2017)

It can't be gone Scrimper, surely? Could it be the link or the address URL that is incorrect? Can you see the files through your FTP software?


----------



## AES (14 Feb 2017)

REALLY sorry to hear that scrimper, MOST disheartening.

But as bodgerbaz has already said, MAYBE all is not lost. There are several possibilities, for example:

1. For the text, were you using a word processor such as MS Word? If so there's a strong chance that all but the last X minutes that you wrote will still be there on your PC hard drive as a backup file - if the automatic backup setting was set. The file should show as whatever the title you gave the original text file plus the 3 letter code "dot bkp". You may have to do a search of your hard drive to find it, but if you set up the search parameters for the original file title, the date of the last time you used that file, plus "dot star" it should come up, leaving the you with all you previously wrote except the last X minutes. Then you open that file, change its name to "original name plus dot doc" (or "dot docx", if your word program is a newer version than mine) and off you go again. BTW, it's worth while going into the options menu of Word and setting the auto back up setting to "every 10 minutes" or whatever the shortest time limit is to avoid too much re-work if that ever happens again;

2. Depending on whatever OS you're using, the chances are that your PC is automatically backing everything up, typically weekly, again meaning that the file is still there on your hard drive, though with more re-typing to do because typically, auto back up for the whole hard drive is factory set for weekly;

3. Again depending on your OS, you should have some sort of "system restore" possibility (or some similar name). Find that, set your PC to go back to the last restore point that was automatically set by your PC, follow the instructions to get back to that last restore time/date and "hey presto" there's your text file.

From the above, it'll be clear that I'm a LONG way from being PC savvy, and that only stuff I know anything at all about is about MS Word and MS Windows XP and 7 (and then, not all that much really).

But there's clearly a lot of PC expertise among members here, so if someone with better knowledge than me doesn't come along within a short time I suggest you put an urgent plea for help on to the "Off Topic" section.

HTH, and best of luck

AES


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Feb 2017)

https://productforums.google.com/forum/ ... g9ApigyjS4 any help?


----------



## ChrisR (14 Feb 2017)

Sorry to read that, not being at all computer savvy I can’t offer any useful information.

The only thing I get (Error 404) when trying to access many sites including this site and always with the British Gas site.

Hope it all resolves its self, and keep in mind that computers and computer systems, are the work of the Devil himself. :evil: 

Chris.


----------



## scrimper (14 Feb 2017)

Many thanks to everyone for their comments, I tried again and it is back so it must have been an issue with Google! 

I must copy my text out and save it, the thing is that with Google sites you just type straight into the page and you don't need any text editor, the advantage is that it's simple and you can see straight away how it will look etc.

I have been thinking I should save my text and normally with everything else I do PC wise I keep several backups on multiple drives but I have ben lax thinking it is save with Google. 

Anyway it's a relief that it's back again.

I shall now start copying my 'writings'!

Thanks again everyone for invaluable comments.


----------



## scrimper (14 Feb 2017)

bodgerbaz":22y15x77 said:


> https://productforums.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/sites/fg9ApigyjS4 any help?



Very useful link that I did not know about, thank you.


----------



## scrimper (14 Feb 2017)

AES":ipbzid7m said:


> REALLY sorry to hear that scrimper, MOST disheartening.
> 
> But as bodgerbaz has already said, MAYBE all is not lost. There are several possibilities, for example:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the above, unfortunately I typed most straight into Google rather than using word etc. Thankfully I have got it back and I am going to save all my text later today just in case. 

I would prefer using a web editor on my PC to create it first; it does have advantages but I thought I would try Google first to see how feasible doing a site was. 

Thanks again

John


----------



## AES (14 Feb 2017)

No problem John, glad it came back anyway. You must be well relieved (before I knew about restore and all that stuff I did loose some professional docs I was working on, so I know just how it feels). 

I know absolutely nothing about making a web site, but now understand you do your writing direct on screen, using their text editor, not into a word processor (I didn't know that's how it's done).

Anyway, can I suggest that now Google have frightened the life out of you once, in future you take every, say, 1 new page you write, then copy paste it off the Google page and into a word processor on your own PC. That way, even if they scare you like that again, you'll still have everything up to the last full page you completed safely stored separately on your own hard drive.

AES


----------



## scrimper (14 Feb 2017)

AES":27o2ouj5 said:


> No problem John, glad it came back anyway. You must be well relieved (before I knew about restore and all that stuff I did loose some professional docs I was working on, so I know just how it feels).
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about making a web site, but now understand you do your writing direct on screen, using their text editor, not into a word processor (I didn't know that's how it's done).
> 
> ...



Yes thanks. This morning I did just that. I copied all the writing into word docs and took screen shots of the pages to show where the pictures and stuff go.


----------



## AES (14 Feb 2017)

Great stuff, so now you're all set eh?

So when's the big launch date, and are all the scroll saw section members invited to the posh official launch party (champagne by the magnum, natch) somewhere "nice" like a castle or an abbey or something in Glos?

That's what ALL famous publishers do, and we certainly expect nothing less here, right chaps?

 

AES


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Feb 2017)

Sounds good. I'll bring the bratwurst ;-)


----------



## AES (14 Feb 2017)

Great Barry. You can forget the "nancy boy" canapés AFAIC.

But I'll bring some Swiss chocs (for afters), OK?

AES


----------



## bodgerbaz (15 Feb 2017)

LIKE ;-)


----------



## scrimper (16 Feb 2017)

Lol I reckon you folk are expecting a super duper web site with the quality to match Amazon! My modest effort will be a bit of a let down for you all so much so that with your big build up I will be afraid to press the publish button! (hammer) 

I am a bit behind with it at the moment as we have just taken on a one year old rescue GSD and he is hard work and I am having to mend gates and fences etc to stop the creature getting out. But hopefully I will do some more work on the proposed site in the next few weeks. But don't expect a 'mucher'!


----------



## JanetsBears (16 Feb 2017)

scrimper":1dmsyxhh said:


> Lol I reckon you folk are expecting a super duper web site with the quality to match Amazon! My modest effort will be a bit of a let down for you all so much so that with your big build up I will be afraid to press the publish button! (hammer)


If the quality matches that of Amazon, I'll not be bothering reading it - Amazon's website is dreadful.

What I like to see is something easy to read and navigate your way around 

Chris


----------



## bodgerbaz (16 Feb 2017)

You'd be happy if it looked like Google's front page then Chris ;-)


----------



## JanetsBears (16 Feb 2017)

bodgerbaz":xrt9qved said:


> You'd be happy if it looked like Google's front page then Chris ;-)


That would certainly be an improvement on Amazon's front page


----------



## linkshouse (16 Feb 2017)

scrimper":vu81j5zo said:


> I am a bit behind with it at the moment as we have just taken on a one year old rescue GSD and he is hard work and I am having to mend gates and fences etc to stop the creature getting out.



Sorry, I know this is not what I should be saying, but....

Sod the website, show us your new dog :lol:  

Phill


----------



## Claymore (16 Feb 2017)

........


----------



## finneyb (16 Feb 2017)

+1 for the above 
History goes down well in US - once its up and running needs to get exposure on US forums 

Brian


----------



## AES (16 Feb 2017)

+ another 1 for the above John. (I'm glad that someone above mentioned that it's a dog, otherwise, in my ignorance I'd have had to have asked "What's a GSD?")  

After your sad loss a while back I bet he (she?)'s a cracker.

AES


----------



## linkshouse (17 Feb 2017)

Claymore":2ko4w0qc said:


> Here Here John! Lets see the new recruit ...... bet he`s already found his place near the fire.....our Hamish is laid in front of the fire with all four legs stuck up in the air warming himself and snoring what a life lol
> 
> Brian



Ha ha! Here is a pic of Spot. Gone now but not forgotten.






Do you think he was spoilt?

John -

A:- I'm so glad that you have adopted another dog after your sad loss last year. Only dog lovers understand...

B:- Sorry for hijacking your thread 

Phill


----------



## scrimper (17 Feb 2017)

Ok you asked so here is a picture of the creature! The damn thing won't stay still long enough to get a decent snap!
I didn't have any say in the matter, The rescue centre phoned up to say they had a 1 yr old Black GSD, the wife asked for a photo and the next day she announced that they could bring it up on the Sunday and that they would take it back if we didn't want it! I said yeah sure once it wags it's tail there is no way you will let it go. 
So it seems I am stuck with it!


----------



## AES (17 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the picture scrimper. He looks really great and I'm sure you're stuck with him now.

PLEASE put me out of my misery - I've been thinking and thinking (or anyway, whatever passes for that in my head). What the hell's a GSD? (I'm sure it's a simple answer but I can't get it).

AES


----------



## JanetsBears (17 Feb 2017)

AES":10riusbm said:


> Thanks for the picture scrimper. He looks really great and I'm sure you're stuck with him now.
> 
> PLEASE put me out of my misery - I've been thinking and thinking (or anyway, whatever passes for that in my head). What the hell's a GSD? (I'm sure it's a simple answer but I can't get it).
> 
> AES


My guess would be German Shepherd Dog

Chris


----------



## linkshouse (17 Feb 2017)

AES":dff63lq6 said:


> Thanks for the picture scrimper. He looks really great and I'm sure you're stuck with him now.
> 
> PLEASE put me out of my misery - I've been thinking and thinking (or anyway, whatever passes for that in my head). What the hell's a GSD? (I'm sure it's a simple answer but I can't get it).
> 
> AES



It is German Shepherd Dog, also commonly called Alsatian.

Phill


----------



## AES (17 Feb 2017)

OK, thanks folks. Alsatians I've heard of (in fact we had an Alsatian cross when I was a kid), but I don't think I've ever heard of German Shepherd Dog before. You live n learn.

AES


----------



## Claymore (17 Feb 2017)

...........


----------



## Claymore (17 Feb 2017)

.......


----------



## Claymore (17 Feb 2017)

......


----------



## AES (17 Feb 2017)

@Claymore: Thanks fer the 'istory lesson mate, I believe every word of it, 'onest injuns.

When I was trying to work out "GSD" the nearest I came to it was "Good Scroller's Dog"  

@scrimper: He (he?) looks absolutely great. I can't see him leaving the Headquarters of the British Scroll Sawing & Fretwork Institute any time soon. Seriously John, I really did feel for your loss a while back (I had to have our rescued 17 year old stray put down a while back and while we both still miss her a lot, neither my wife nor I have had the "courage" to have another), so I know how it feels.

Good on yer mate.

AES


----------

